
Face recognition: In future can you remain anonymous? No gov. guarantees - FluidDjango
http://money.cnn.com/2012/01/13/technology/face_recognition/index.htm?iid=HP_Highlight
======
motters
Obsessions over face recognition are really a red herring compared to
"warrantless wiretapping", logging of mobile phone geolocations, who has
access to Facebook's database and ISP data retention. Even if face recognition
were perfect and instantaneous, the other kinds of data logging are far more
revealing.

